# Powdered Smoke



## boykjo (Dec 6, 2013)

Just got my order from B&P and I included this powdered smoke( $15/ lb) to try in some recipes....  Stuff is really strong. I didn't even open the bag and my hands smell strong of smoke.. Definitely need to wear gloves handling this. Looks like 1.7 grams per lb of meat. Going to get to making some jerky again... Made some good jerky a long time ago but never wrote anything down... Dehydrator should be here any day now........ had $50 of bass pro gift cards from last year..... free cyber week shipping so I got the dehydrator for $8....Yeah!

Here's the powdered smoke... Would like to get some opinions from people who have used it...













IMG_1102.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Dec 6, 2013


















IMG_1101.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Dec 6, 2013






WOW I washed my hands an hr ago and they still are strong of smoke''''''

Thanks for looking

Joe


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 10, 2013)

I'll bet that is going to take a little playing around with. Sounds like the perfect thing for dehydrator jerky.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 10, 2013)

Yep Joe! ||That stuff is strong...just like their Hickory smoked salt. Use it sparingly...and consider reconstituting with liquid and spraying it evenly in your mixture...so it will mix evenly. Good Stuff!!

SOB


----------

